

Article about redesigning Half-Life nearly from scratch, with tremendous results - henning
http://www.gamasutra.com/features/19991210/birdwell_01.htm

======
henning
It's interesting to collect examples of significant rewrite efforts that
occurred late in the development of a new product. Evidently, well-organized
superstar teams can do it.

This is a very different beast from rewriting mature products that have
already been shipped.

~~~
reitzensteinm
This is more of a design rewrite than a code rewrite, though. I'm sure they
had to rewrite a reasonable amount of code, but the engine would have been
pretty much untouched (except for evolutionary changes).

